# leather conditioner & driving lines



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the Fiebing's saddle soap with conditioners. Just lather your hands and run them down the reins, then remove the soap with a sponge and lots of rinsings. I'm wondering if what you are using contains silicone which can make them slippery, or a wax.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Driving reins are not supposed to be "limp", so you don't want to grease them up so much that they are like clothes line. BUT, I like soft reins so I do grease mine up every once in a while, let it soak in then wipe off.
Leather t
herapy is best for regular conditioning but it is expensive.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought my harness brand new last year, so this is the first good cleaning & conditioning I've done on it. My lines are the only thing that I'me not sure if I should just leave alone


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Use whatever you like, but you must put moisture back into leather. I like Neatsfoot oil and saddle soap and complete cleaners and conditioners and I use them for different leathers and different purposes. The one thing to avoid is letting your leather dry out and *crack.*
IMHO saddle soap is the best product to use on your lines bc it can be worked into the leather but it won't make the lines limp.
If you were putting them in winter storage I might suggest cleaning with soap and then using Neatsfoot oil bc it works into the pores, and will keep your leather moist for many months.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is what I use about 2 X a year. 











You do need to condition a new harness. I also use Lexol conditioner on a regular bases.

You do want to smooth out the rough side of your reins. Lots of rubbing and elbow grease. If they start getting sticky from greasy stuff, clean them up with saddle soap to get some stickiness out.

Also best thing invented, *Fiebing's BLACK Saddle Soap*.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I will second the Leather Therapy. They make a product called "Wash" that I use on just about everything in the barn. I brought back to life some very dried out tack from when my mom was showing back in the 60's with the Wash. It is a bit on the pricey side, but well worth it.


----------

